# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  DraganScout, morphing ground-based robot, Draganfly Innovations Inc., Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Draganfly Innovations Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Draganfly DraganScout morphing ground-based robot - stair climbing

Published on May 9, 2017




> The DraganScout by Draganfly Innovations Inc. is a unique ground-based robot with the ability to morph and adapt to different application or mission needs. The ability to climb stairs, stand vertically, extend a payload to 72", and tackle the worst terrain.
> 
> In 1998, Draganfly Innovations re-invented the helicopter, and in 2017, re-invented the wheel. The patented wheel technology allows the wheel to quickly morph from a fast-running round shape to a claw shape for tackling stairs or other obstacles. The boom is also used as a powerful tail to assist in climbing stairs or to maintain balance while standing.

----------

